# turnips at 579!



## JellyBeans (May 21, 2020)

had to check twice because I couldn't believe it but yes, my turnip price is 579! comment down below your IGN and island name and I'll be pming people two at a time to come by. you can do multiple trips but I would ask that you comment again after every trip (if that makes sense), just so I can get through as many people as possible. Nooks is next to resident services; just follow the fences up and to the right.

entry is free but I would of course appreciate any tips (NMT, bells, or if you happen to have any of the three things in my wishlist in my sig) <3 I'll be sat in the cafe area in front of Nooks! won't be incredibly active as I'm doing some classswork so don't be offended if I don't reply


----------



## SarahSays (May 21, 2020)

Hi there. I’d love to come! Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## lei (May 21, 2020)

I’d love to visit! Lei from IslaCereza


----------



## noonpuppy (May 21, 2020)

I’d love to visit  2nd home from moonpuppy  tysm


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 21, 2020)

I’d love to come! Jen from Sunset Bay  , is it ok if I come later today?


----------



## JellyBeans (May 21, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I’d love to come! Jen from Sunset Bay ☀ , is it ok if I come later today?


sure! just pm me whenever you're around and I can send a code over


----------



## SarahSays (May 21, 2020)

Hi there! Beautiful island. I would love to come once more if possible. Will tip again


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 21, 2020)

May I please come by? Eowyn from Ember


----------



## Phoebees (May 21, 2020)

Greetings! I'm Phoebe from Koala Lava  !


----------



## alias (May 21, 2020)

I'm Alias from Taverin, I'd love to come! Will tip bells <3


----------



## rockinroller91 (May 21, 2020)

Interested in visiting if still available! Cody from Nilbog!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 21, 2020)

May I ask what the wishlist items are? I'm on mobile and I can't see it for some reason


----------



## JellyBeans (May 21, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> May I ask what the wishlist items are? I'm on mobile and I can't see it for some reason


grey draped skirt, grey coatigan and red faux fur skirt


----------



## Iustus (May 21, 2020)

I would love to come sell. Possibly two trips if thats okay? Iustus from Caelesti!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 21, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> grey draped skirt, grey coatigan and red faux fur skirt


Oh noo I don't have those  May I come by again please? Eowyn from Ember! I'll just leave bells thank you!


----------



## neoqueenserenity (May 21, 2020)

Hi there! Is this still open? I would love to swing by. Would need to make 2 trips if that is okay and can tip. My name is Sam from Shywine


----------



## Jake222 (May 21, 2020)

Jake from Long Island , would love to visit


----------



## rockinroller91 (May 21, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Iustus (May 21, 2020)

Can I come back to sell? Forgot how many I bought this week, Iustus from Caelesti


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 21, 2020)

May I come by again please ^_^ Sorry for the many trips but I'm also selling my boyfriend's and friend's turnips for them since they stored them in my town (they time travel)


----------



## Lsara8 (May 21, 2020)

Leslie and my island is Starbloom


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 21, 2020)

I would like to come. Ashley from Hikari


----------



## Story (May 21, 2020)

I would love to come! I’m Story from Warren


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 21, 2020)

Hello again! I'm ready to come again please! Thank you so much!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 21, 2020)

I'd like to come by!  
Kat from Floaroma~


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 21, 2020)

Okie just this one final trip and I'll be done!! Thank you so much! ^_^


----------



## Story (May 21, 2020)

I’m going to scoot back in line too. -_-
Story from Warren again, thanks so much for doing this means a lot.


----------



## xMartin (May 21, 2020)

I'd like to come if open! Will tip


----------



## Roshun (May 21, 2020)

If you're still open could I come by? Ash from Thule


----------



## ebifrybb (May 21, 2020)

hello, thanks for opening up your island! i'd love to come by if you are still open


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 21, 2020)

Hey if ur still open I’d like to come by to sell. I’ll tip bells


----------



## JellyBeans (May 21, 2020)

once the last few people have come by I'll be temporarily closing my gates, if people still want to come by just comment and I may reopen for a while later


----------



## Yorli (May 21, 2020)

would love to visit if you are still open. Yorli from Andromeda


----------



## naviwing (May 21, 2020)

I'd love to come by! Devon from Hibiscus!


----------



## Mayor Alastair (May 21, 2020)

Alastair from Rivia if you decide to open later


----------



## hailee (May 21, 2020)

If you are reopening in a bit I would love to come by, Hailee from Ivory Isle


----------



## Archangel (May 21, 2020)

Hello, Catalina from Lunoro here! I'd like to come visit and sell my turnips, if possible. Please let me know if you open back up!


----------



## JellyBeans (May 21, 2020)

reopening for probably about an hour! will start by PMing whoever's already commented + we'll go from there


----------



## naviwing (May 21, 2020)

I thought I was going to another island, but, that fell through! If your prices haven't changed, I'm still interested!


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

i'd like to come if this is still open, i'm Bones from Crowport :>


----------



## Rio_ (May 21, 2020)

Hi! I'm not sure if you'll still have time after everyone else, but if you do, I'd love to stop by! I'm Rio from Alinguia ^-^


----------



## Harper7685 (May 21, 2020)

May I come please


----------



## bikh23 (May 21, 2020)

hey id love to stop by if yr still open, i'm w0rmie from w0rmland!


----------



## Yanatical (May 21, 2020)

I would like to sell my turnips at your island ! I am Arianna of Bonbon


----------



## JellyBeans (May 21, 2020)

seems to have dried up a bit so I might leave it there for tonight  if you're dying to sell turnips DM me and I'll see what I can do, but chances are I won't check this thread again <3


----------

